# Natalie at 5 mos... (photo intensive)



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I just LOVE her face in pic #3. She looks like a total sweetheart!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks... she is a sweetheart... honestly the easiest dog in my house... she just goes with the flow... doesnt stress me out.. honestly I adore her and find her to be the perfect addition....


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

She is so beautiful. I just love her face. How much does she weigh now?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, she's huge!! And beautiful! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

She's just beautiful! She's starting to lose some of that "puppy cuteness" and is turning into a very pretty young lady.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys .... I think she is starting to actually look like a wolfhound at this point... I am so pleased with her and its funny cause when I see her I dont think of her as being big she is just a normal sized dog to me but then I see her with others and she looks huge... its very weird....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Shalva said:


> I am so pleased with her and its funny cause when I see her I dont think of her as being big she is just a normal sized dog to me but then I see her with others and she looks huge... its very weird....


It is weird, isn't it? When I had Danes I never thought them to be big, you get so used to their size you don't even notice it. Now that I haven't had one in years, I see one and I'm amazed at how big they are. 

Natalie is really beautiful.


----------

